

Why humans can't draw - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2011/07/why-humans-cant-draw.html

======
Jupe
_Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain_ is an excellent book. I still use
some of the techniques to "turn-on" my right brain, and turn off the analytic,
sombol-based left-brain (comes in handy when you need it).

As i recall the boldest statement from the book: "If you have enough dexterity
to write your name, you can draw. You just need to learn how to see."

I'd suggest this book to anyone - whether you want/need to do "life drawing"
or not.

